# VPN tunnel for only one host in the gateway



## crazychip (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi.

I have never set up VPN on FreeBSD before and do not quite know where to start. What I want to do is this:

Let the gateway (FreeBSD) give a permanent address to a Chromecast. (This one I know how to do.)
Make the gateway set up a tunnel to my VPN provider in the US, that is used only by the Chromecast.

If anyone could give me few tips on where to begin and the basic things I need to to for this scenario to work, that would be much appreciated.


----------

